# In-House Pigeon Pets



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hello Folks,

I have been thinking about something for a while and would like your opinion as to the feasibility of my idea. I have been reading in some posts about people who have actual in-house pigeons as pets. I like this and would like to try to have one of those. I feed a flock of about sixty feral pigeons each morning and they are very familiar and trusting of me. Some are very pretty and one in patticular would make a beautiful house pigeon.

I want to take one of the pigeons from that flock I feed and attempt to domesticate it. If successful, I would try again with another pigeon to mate with the first and raise a couple of young. From these young I would pick one and keep it as a house pet and release the others back into the flock. If the domestication of the first pigeon does not go well, I would release it into the flock and try with another until success is met. If it does not work after a few times, I would give up and be satisfied by just feeding the flock as I have been doing all along.

Does any of this make sense, and if it does, does it seem like it might work out? My goal is to have a pet in-house pigeon that was actually born and raised in the room I will keep it in. I understand that it will need to be able to have some flying time, and it will be provided for it, as well as anything else I can think of to make it comfortable and happy.

Well, what do you guys think about this? I can take both pros and cons, provided they are constructive thoughts.

Take care and enjoy your pigeons.


Mike


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mike,
Pigeons do make wonderful house companions although a pigeon that is feral and accustomed to the life outside wouldn't be a good choice.The bird could already have a mate and separation from that bond would be cruel.They mate for life. An exception to that comment would be a feral pigeon that had become disabled and was unable to live with the feral flock. 
There are so many tame pigeons that need a good home, I think one of those would be a better option for your situation. Pigeons are social creatures and need companionship. What ever pigeon you end up with, you will be that bird's everything and will need to plan on giving him/her a lot of attention.
I sounds like you are thinking it through very carefully and I think it's great that you have brought your questions to us. 
I'm sure there will be more opinions from other members.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

If you'd really like a pet pigeon I bet there is some one here who can help. They really make great pets and I love mine.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Charis.

Thanks for your response. I have had the same thoughts that you mentioned. If I do this, the particular bird I have selected was hatched this summer and probably does not have a mate. At least it has had no chicks. As you already know, parent birds who feed the young will always have reminents of the food on thier neck or breast. Some get quite messy; others not so much, but they all show signs of split milk, so to speak. It is late in the season and pretty cold in the evening here, so I don't suspect it has eggs at this time. I suspect it to be a female due to its smaller size and much lighter weight than the larger ones in the flock who I think are males. However, I may be mistaken. I also realize that pigeons mate for life, but they can and do adjust quickly if separated from their mate and they will take another mate if necessary. However, I am also sure they go through some type of distress when a mate disappears. 
I don't know if I am going to do this yet. I surely want to but there are good reasons against it. I do know that I can take good care of a pigeon. 
I life just off of a military base in the Republic of Korea, and there does not seem to be anyone nearby who has pigeons. 
Oh well. I will think on it some more. I want to be this very much, but do not want to cause any acts of cruelty or long term discomfort. I could live with short term discomfort, as long as the bird would be over it soon.
Thanks again for your reply, Charis. I will give some more serious thought to this. Take care.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Jazicat. You speak the truth, but being that I am in the Republic of Korea, your idea may not be possible. Is there any members of this board from Korea? I do not know of any. If so, please ket me know. Thanks for your response, Jazicat.

Mike


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mike,
I suspect that eventually a pigeon in need will present itself to you. If you are open, it will happen.
Do you plan on staying in Korea long term? If not, I don't know if you could bring a pigeon back to the States and if no, what would happen to the pigeon? There is a lot to think about.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Charis,

I will probably be here for another five years. I have heard from others that a pigeon in need often finds its way to a person willing to help it. I have help several birds in the flock I feed with simple things like removing string or wire from their feet or legs. The few that are injured, such as one with a foot missing, seem to get along just fine as is. I have not found one needing to be taken in, but it could happen. Time will tell.

Talk to you later,


Mike


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I would also check the rules/laws in that area for owning pigeons. Pigeons Can/Do Live longer then 5 years So you Would Also Need To find out About What Laws or Rules Plus How Much Money It Would Take To Bring This Bird Home With You. You Can't Just Let A Bird Go If It Was Born There With You As It May Not know How To care For Itself In the Wild. There Is Alot More To Think About When Your In A diffrent Country Then Just Can i Have This Animal As A Pet. The Big One Is What Happens To That Pet When I Go Home. 

I do Hope All work Out For You. And Glad You are checking Into It Before You Get the Bird, Its Nice To See People Willing To Learn Before Jumping In With Both feet.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mike

Personally, I never favor removing a pigeon from its natural environment because of the reasons others have stated. Based on the care and love you have for your flock, it will be a lucky pigeon if you do find one in need of a permanent home. 

Oddly enough, we do have a brand new member from South Korea who has just written about their pigeons. This is the link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23637

Although they don't mention where they are in South Korea, wouldn't it be nice if they are near you and could perhaps give you one of theirs?


----------



## pidge-pidge (Nov 4, 2007)

A friend of ours found a baby pigeon at the end of June and gave it to us to feed and look after. Sinse then he has lived freely in the house with us and our 3 dogs! We had no idea how common this was! He is very friendly and loves to be around people, he goes out as and when he wants and has always returned. He is not toilet trained!! I dont think it is even possible to train them in that,i really wish it was tho! but he is very pleasant and great fun to have about the house! The worst thing about him is his pecking at my fingers and toes and the poo,feathers and dandruff! Wouldn't swap him tho!!


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hello again,

Well, it is obvious that you all are not so much in favor of my taking a feral pigeon for either an in-house pet or trying to breed a pair of ferals to use one of their offspring as an in-house pet. The negative reasons against it were mainly as follows.

1. removing a bird from its mate
2. removing a bird from its flock
3. removing a bird from its young
4. it could be considered as an act of cruelty
5. it would take a lot of devotion to meet the birds needs
6. what happens to the bird when I leave Korea
7. availability of already tame birds from local breeders

All of these are good reasons, and I understand that. But, let me comment on each one:

1. The bird I would take is about five months old. As it takes about 6 months to reach maturity/breeding age, it probably does not have a mate yet.
2. If the bird I take does not appear to be adjusting in a few days, I will release it back into its flock. I am sure there will be some discomfort at first, but these birds do adjust quickly, some sooner than others. Refusing to eat/drink, repeated attempts to escape the cage, any actions that could cause injury, will be cause to let it go. I will try several different times with various birds and if, after a few tries, it seems to be unsuccessful, I will cease trying.
3. The bird does not have young for the reasons states above.
4. This one is open to debate. It would be cruel if I keep the bird in captivity to the point of injuring it, but as stated above, I will release it after a day or two if it can not adjust. It will be uncomfortable for a while, but I would not say cruelly treated. I am sure there are those who will not agree with me in this respect.
5. There is no doubt in my mind that I can and will take care of this bird well. I have the time to give it the attention it needs, both health wise and socially.
6. In the event I have to leave unexpectedly, I will either find it a good home or, as a last resort, release it back to the flock where its fellows can help it to adjust. I believe this is called a "soft release", not sure though.
7. It will be at least two more weeks before the room will be ready to receive a bird. In this time I will try to find an alternate source for a tame bird. So far my attempts have been without success. I have a few Korean friends in this area who are looking also. Time will tell.

I may be mistaken, but I honestly think I can accomplish my goal to get a tame in-house bird from the flock I feed each day. They already are familiar with me. Many readily come to my hand and anyplace else on me they can get a footing. They certainly know I mean them no harm. 

If I end up trying this, please don't come down on me like I am some kind of monster. I really enjoying reading the posts on this site. Well, for the most part, anyway. I would hate to lose the vast knowledge available here for the asking, even though I may not heed the advice on this particular thread.

I will let you know what happens as this drama unfolds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, well, Mike, I can't resist adding a few thoughts of my own...

I know that the members understand your desire to have a pet pigeon. These birds sure have a way of getting into your heart!

Reading your posts when you first came to the site, I thought how fortunate those feral pigeons are to have someone like you to care for and feed them.

Nature being the way she is, I would not be surprised if a needy pigeon would come along. Perhaps just a matter of time. 

I, like others, am concerned with your time left living there. Sometimes, if the pigeon has been raised by a human, it _may_ not be able to adjust well being released with a feral flock. 

And, even if you do find a home, wouldn't that be heartbreaking to leave a bird who has grown to accept you as caregiver (possibly mate)...not to mention how YOU would feel leaving behind the bird you have grown to love ??

I've always believed that when "something" is meant to be, all falls into place and when in doubt, wait or don't. Cliches, yes, but they sure have a way of coming true.

I know things will work out, one way or another...just a little more patience??

With best wishes and hugs

Shi


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Well, Mr. Squeeks, if you are right and nature does put one of its beloved pigeons in my hands, I will surely accept it. You are also right about the emotional bond that would be formed. It is a lot to think about.

However, that problem exists with whatever type of pigeon I get. Homing, feral, injured, that is a problem that any one of use faces at one time or another.


Take care.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Goulina,

Be careful what you ask for Sir! You might get your wish!

I have 8 pet pigeons now!


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Well, That would be a problem, as I have no outside facility to keep that many. And I'll bet you love every one of the, too. Way to go!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

No one asked this before and I just thought about it, Goulian...

Will you be coming back to the States??? If so, you will HAVE YOUR PET PIGEON WISH, I guarantee!!

This site will have so many wonderful pijies for you that you won't be able to take just ONE...  

AND, the experience you gained caring for your ferals will certainly stand you in good stead! 

Meanwhile, those ferals are sure lucky to have you as their "pigeon guardian!"  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for your last post. I certainly appreciate it. I am as lucky to have them as they are to have me. They are a delight.

On second thought, I am luckier to have them than they are to have me. They appreciate me only once a day, I appreciate them the whole day through.


----------

